# Balzani, balzanii, geophagus, gymnogeophagus



## Jesseschu (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Fellow S.A. Cichlid keepers,

I am wondering if anyone can help me discern between Geophagus Balzani and Gymnogeophagus Balzani?

I have had a male and 2 females of what I think are Geophagus Balzani, but really only because the LFS sold them to me under that name. Pictures here aren't necessary, as I am more interested in what people have to say, regardless of what type I currently have

Your assistance is greatly appreciated. 
Jesseschu


----------



## Jesseschu (Mar 16, 2011)

To be clear, I don't currently have pics of my group, but pics from you to help discern would be great. 
Thanks

Jesseschu


----------



## Jesseschu (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyone?

The simple question is:

Is there a difference between Geophagus Balzani and Gymnogeophagus Balzani and if so, what are the differences?

Thank you to anyone who can shed some light.
Jesseschu


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry, would have been here sooner but I lost my original login, had to re-register. _Geophagus balzanii_ was originally described in1891, but was used as the type species for the new genus _Gymnogeophagus_. It is the same fish. Very cool fish, literally. While they are found further north than most of the genus, they still do better at cooler temps than other eartheater genera.


----------

